# live bait



## JOHN WRIGHT (Feb 17, 2010)

GULF BREEZE BAIT AND TACKLE SALE ALL LIVE BAIT $1.99/DOZ WHEN YOU PURCHASE 3 OR MORE DZ. TELL US YOU SAW IT ON THE FORUM


----------



## SuperSpook (Oct 1, 2007)

Sponsored


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

> *JOHN WRIGHT (2/20/2010)*GULF BREEZE BAIT AND TACKLE SALE ALL LIVE BAIT $1.99/DOZ WHEN YOU PURCHASE 3 OR MORE DZ. TELL US YOU SAW IT ON THE FORUM




Hold me 50 dozen eels and I'll be by march 15th with a crisp new hundred dollar bill to take advantage of this sale.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *biggamefishr (2/21/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *JOHN WRIGHT (2/20/2010)*GULF BREEZE BAIT AND TACKLE SALE ALL LIVE BAIT $1.99/DOZ WHEN YOU PURCHASE 3 OR MORE DZ. TELL US YOU SAW IT ON THE FORUM
> ...


Dont forget about tax.


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

at 1.99 a dozen for live eels I'll happily pay the 6.50 or whatever it would be on a hundred bucks for the government to get their cut


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

It'd be $106.97 after tax for 50 dozen eels, DAMN!!!!


----------



## Adicted2Fishn (Oct 4, 2007)

As the song says.... "There's one in every crowd....." this time it has to be Josh... :doh But I like his thinking.


----------

